# What is this?



## Jim (Oct 12, 2016)

It's about 3 inches long.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Oct 12, 2016)

It kind of looks like a paint can opener but one end does not match. I have a photo of a paint can opener.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2016)

Too small I think!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 12, 2016)

where'd you find that? i will PM you what it looks like. lets just say a "tool" used by rock stars.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 12, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> where'd you find that? i will PM you what it looks like. lets just say a "tool" used by rock stars.


Looks too small to be a coke spoon.


----------



## mirroman (Oct 12, 2016)

I believe that is a 1980's thingamajig.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 13, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > where'd you find that? i will PM you what it looks like. lets just say a "tool" used by rock stars.
> ...



LOL!


----------



## edwonbass (Oct 14, 2016)

left handed muffler bearing adjustment tool.


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2016)

edwonbass said:


> left handed muffler bearing adjustment tool.


 :LOL2:


----------



## enginerd (Oct 14, 2016)

edwonbass said:


> left handed muffler bearing adjustment tool.



Huh, I thought it looked like the dipstick for your blinker fluid.


----------



## stinkfoot (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks like the tab at the bottom is designed to go in a slot and lock by turning.


----------



## Shaugh (Oct 28, 2016)

Is it a knot tying tool ? Made to be worn around your neck while fly fishing...


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2016)

Shaugh said:


> Is it a knot tying tool ? Made to be worn around your neck while fly fishing...



No idea, I dont flyfish and I found it at work?


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 28, 2016)

I have seen SO many boat parts that look extremely similar, shift mechanisms, carb parts, etc. I'm guessing a Push Pull Cable End? Definitely a unique, specialized job that it performs.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2016)

mirroman said:


> I believe that is a 1980's thingamajig.



Naw, I think it is more likely a thingamabob. 

Jim says he found this at his office. I'll jump to the conclusion he found it on the floor. I think it is a part that fell off of a vacuum cleaner used by the cleaning crew. Pure deductive reasoning Watson -


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 14, 2017)

Any idea, Jim?


----------



## edwonbass (Apr 14, 2017)

Dang, this mystery is still unsolved? It has become a cold case at this point. We have to try harder. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes I found out what it was. It is drug paraphernalia. :LOL2: 

Pot heads use this to scrape residue and clean those new stupid Vape pens????

I am not sure, but when the pot head who lost it saw it on my desk, he thought he found a new friend. :LOL2: 

Its called a "dabber"


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 16, 2017)

.....and now we know!


----------

